# Probs mit ADSL

## Dennis_3110

Hi,

ich bekomme wenn ich adsl-start mache immer nen Timed Out! Hab hier schon im Forum gesucht und halt probiert was es hier an lösungen gibt!

eth0 is drinne läuft und eingeben ist auch alles unter adsl-setup in der pppoe config stehts auch richtig drinne. hab die /etc/conf.d/net auch auf "up" umgestellt. Geht alles nicht! Hab dann mal die Kernel Module nur als Modul und auch mal mit compelieren lassen.

Hat aber alles nicht funktionioert. Also ich weiß auch net mehr warums net geht!

Greetz Dennis

----------

## R!tman

Wird Dein Modem ueberhaupt unterstuetzt? Was fuer eins hast Du denn?

----------

## Dennis_3110

Also ich hab nen externes Modem läuft halt über ethernet!

----------

## R!tman

Die Ethernet Sachen sollten eigentlich alle laufen.

Waere vielleicht gut, wenn Du noch ein paar Sachen mehr posten kannst. Config files, die genaue Fehlermeldung (steht ausser Timed Out sonst noch was da), /var/log/messages, dmesg, .... Aber vielleicht nicht die ganze /var/log/messages  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dennis_3110

das is ja das komische! Es kommt kein fehler!

Netzwerk ging auch vorher hatte des woanders installed. da hab ich's aber per dhcp wegen router gemacht! Also netzwerk karte i richtig konfiguriert!

Hab halt nur unter /ect/conf.d/net  von dhcp auf up umgestellt.

Bei rp-pppoe hab ich über adsl-setup alles eigestellt und DNS's auf server gestellt. Dial on Deamond auf no.

Aber kommt halt immer timed out.....

----------

## boris64

was sagt dir ein

```
pppoe -I eth0 -A
```

?

wenn hiermit alles stimmt, bist du ganz sicher, dass du

deine daten korrekt eingegeben hast?

----------

## Dennis_3110

wenn ich den Vefehl von dir benutz sagt er mir Network is down 

Soll wohl normal net sein oder? Was kann ich da machen?

----------

## boris64

nein, normal wäre z.b.

```
drbloed melkstation # pppoe -I eth0 -A

Access-Concentrator: BRAX11-erx

Got a cookie: 4f 28 3a 3c f1 95 87 38 77 3a 11 d8 cd e7 c4 6f

AC-Ethernet-Address: 11:80:2a:01:f0:f1

--------------------------------------------------
```

sprich:

pppoe findet den breitgangzugang (in diesem fall tdsl)

über das eth0-interface.

wenn bei dir da nichts steht, wird irgendwas mit deinem

netzwerk nicht stimmen (netzwerk-module geladen?)

poste doch mal den output von ifconfig und konsorten.

----------

## Dennis_3110

Hab hier mal nen paar einstelleungen kopiert! Hatte jetzt einiges geschaft halt auch das er mir was bei pppoe -I eth0 -A was anzeigt aber er kann sich immer noch net einwählen!

```
root@icnow dennis # adsl-start

................TIMED OUT

root@icnow dennis # pppoe -I eth0 -A

Access-Concentrator: HN-XDSL

Got a cookie: 3e 19 f1 9e d5 ba f9 5b e3 a9 b7 23 5f fb 03 a0

AC-Ethernet-Address: 00:f7:00:1a:ff:00

--------------------------------------------------

root@icnow dennis # pppd pty "/usr/sbin/pppoe -I eth0"

root@icnow dennis # tail -f /var/log/messages

Apr 19 19:03:24 icnow pppd[3715]: Exit.

Apr 19 19:03:24 icnow adsl-connect: ADSL connection lost; attempting re-connection.

Apr 19 19:03:53 icnow pppd[3745]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Apr 19 19:03:53 icnow pppd[3745]: Serial connection established.

Apr 19 19:03:53 icnow pppd[3745]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

Apr 19 19:03:54 icnow pppoe[3746]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Apr 19 19:03:54 icnow pppoe[3746]: PPP session is 1040

Apr 19 19:03:54 icnow pppoe[3746]: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 1040: Input/output error

Apr 19 19:03:54 icnow pppoe[3746]: Sent PADT

Apr 19 19:03:54 icnow pppd[3745]: Exit.

Apr 19 19:04:00 icnow CRON[3752]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

 

root@icnow dennis # ifconfig

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:C0:26:28:43:5E

          inet6 Adresse: fe80::2c0:26ff:fe28:435e/64 GÃ¼ltigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:22 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:27 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 SendewarteschlangenlÃ¤nge:1000

          RX bytes:1356 (1.3 Kb)  TX bytes:1963 (1.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:12 Basisadresse:0xa400

 

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          inet6 Adresse: ::1/128 GÃ¼ltigkeitsbereich:Maschine

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:122 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:122 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 SendewarteschlangenlÃ¤nge:0

          RX bytes:6644 (6.4 Kb)  TX bytes:6644 (6.4 Kb)

```

----------

## ruth

hi,

http://www.roaringpenguin.com/products/rp-pppoe/how-to-connect.txt

das da schon gelesen ???

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Dennis_3110

ich werds mal durch lesen! dank dir!

----------

## Dennis_3110

ich seh grad hab die Anleitung auch schon duch gehabt! hab alles so wie's da steht!

Verstehs auch net warum des net läuft!

----------

## ruth

hi,

ja meine güte, dann poste doch mal den output von

```

DEBUG=1 adsl-start

```

so wie's open geschrieben steht...

ich denke, zum dumm rumraten hat keiner hier lust...

weil mit aussagen wie:

```

HIIIELLFEE !!! es funzt nich, warum funzt es nich;

ich will aber, dass es funzt...

```

mich mit sowas zu beschäftigen - da hab ich wirklich keine lust zu..

und die anderen, die dir helfen könnten genausowenig...

rootshell

----------

## boris64

nochmal von vorne, wie genau sieht denn deine kernelconfig

in den relevanten punkten aus?

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Networking support  --->

     <M> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support                                                   

     [*]   PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                

     [*]   PPP filtering

     <M>   PPP support for async serial ports

     <M>   PPP support for sync tty ports

     <M>   PPP Deflate compression

     <M>   PPP BSD-Compress compression                                                        

     <M>   PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                    

     <M> SLIP (serial line) support

```

ich bin mir selbst absolut nicht sicher, ob man alles obrige wirklich so 

braucht, aber: es funktioniert einwandfrei.

und was sagt eigentlich ein

```
lsmod | grep ppp
```

?

 *Quote:*   

> Verstehs auch net warum des net läuft!

 

ich auch nicht. du musst einfach was übersehen haben.

----------

## Dennis_3110

so hier der DEBUG http://web6.essen098.server4free.de/pppoe-debug.txt

ich schau mal! die kernel config hab ich auch so! sagte ja das ich des auch in nem anderen thread gesehen habe!  @ boris

@rootshell wenn du kein bock hast dann lass den thread doch einfach in ruhe............

EDIT:  Hm hab jetzt mal ne fehler Meldung von adsl-start bekommen!

```
root@icnow dennis # adsl-start

................TIMED OUT

/usr/sbin/adsl-start: line 191:  3556 Terminated              $CONNECT "$@" >/dev/null 2>&1

```

----------

## ruth

hi,

also erstens lies das hier:

http://www.lugbz.org/documents/smart-questions_de.html#id2751253

http://www.lugbz.org/documents/smart-questions_de.html#id2752220

http://www.lugbz.org/documents/smart-questions_de.html#not_losing

nachdem das geklärt ist, und du endlich auch ein vernünfitges log zur verfügung

gestellt hast, hab ich durch

http://www.google.com

folgenden text gefunden:

```

 Now, if not all went that well, check the following:

--snip-- 

You have async PPP support in kernel. modprobe ppp_async loads successfully or you don't have PPP async compiled into kernel. Otherwise you will get the "Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument" error message.

 --snip--

```

na, klingelts ??? *grins*

--> kernel checken...

und:

nicht beleidigt sein... *hih*i

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Dennis_3110

also er sagt mir bei modprobe das er das modul ppp_async nicht kennt! Ich habs aber auch schon die ganze Zeit im Kernel!

Also lädt er das anscheinend nicht richtig!?!

----------

## boris64

hast du es genauso wie ich da oben?

also nicht im kernel, sondern als modul?

viele leute haben bei ppp nämlich genau damit probleme.

----------

## Dennis_3110

@ Borisdigital

Ja habs genauso wie du sagtest in den Kernel nur als Module eingetragen! Es kommt aber immer wieder der fehler hier:

```
Apr 19 22:45:25 icnow pppd[3826]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument
```

Und im DEBUG steht: 

```
* The following section lists /etc/ppp/options.

* You should have NOTHING in that file.

Contents of /etc/ppp/options
```

Also der hat probs mit der options! Kannst du mal deine Options posten? Wäre sehr net um mal zu vergleichen!

----------

## boris64

also:

meins

```
---------------------------------------------

* The following section lists /etc/ppp/options.

* You should have NOTHING in that file.

Contents of /etc/ppp/options

lock
```

und noch eine anregung

```

---------------------------------------------

* The following section identifies your Ethernet interface

* and user name.  Some ISP's need 'username'; others

* need 'username@isp.com'.  Try both

ETH=eth0; USER=sagichnichtblahblaheinlangenummer@t-online.de

---------------------------------------------
```

bist du denn 100%ig sicher, dass deine einwahldaten korrekt sind?

(-> was ist z.b. mit deinname@deinprovider.de?)

hast du dich mit diesen daten auch schon mal z.b. unter windows eingewählt (dfü-verbindung)?

ach, und nochwas:

logs sind ne tolle sache, allerdings solltest du deine benutzerdaten aus den selbigen rauslöschen.

oder befrag zu diesem thema rootshell, der hat auch hierzu unter garantie einen link parat  :Laughing: 

----------

## ruth

hi,

also, scheint doch was interessantes zu werden...  :Wink: 

ich bin mir dennoch sicher, dass deine kernel-config nicht ganz korrekt ist...

vielleicht postest du mal den relevanten teil deiner .config ???

und beschreibe doch mal, _wie_ du den kern gebaut und installiert hast, bitte...

wird dein neuer kern auch gebootet?

d.h. check bitte auch mal deine grub.conf bzw. lilo.conf...

baue bitte alle ppp related sachen mal als module...

(wie von boris oben schon beschrieben)

danach versuche, diese module per hand (also modprobe / insmod ) zu laden.

du solltest danach zumindest folgende module geladen haben:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_synctty             7456  0 

ppp_async               9920  1 

ppp_generic            26772  6 ppp_synctty,ppp_async

slhc                    6368  1 ppp_generic

--snip--

```

wenn ich mich an dein log erinnere, fehlen diese module komplett bei dir...

also, versuchs mal, ja?

gruss

rootshell

p.s.

@boris:

wie kommst du drauf, dass ich für alles einen link hätte??? *lach*

----------

## boris64

jetzt schlägst 13 und ich habe auch mal ein

```
DEBUG=1 adsl-start
```

gemacht, und auch mir fällt auf, dass ich da alles mögliche

an modulen aufgeführt bekomme, die bei dir überhaupt nicht vorhanden sind.

die ppp-module solltest du _UNBEDINGT_  als solche (nämlich als MODULE)

kompilieren und nicht im kernel direkt einbauen.

aus meiner pppoe-debug.txt

```
---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about kernel modules

* If the module for your Ethernet card is 'tulip', you might

* want to look for an updated version at http://www.scyld.com

Output of lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

--hackhack---

iptable_nat            21292  4 ipt_MASQUERADE,ip_nat_irc,ip_nat_ftp

ip_conntrack           27952  8 ipt_state,ipt_MASQUERADE,ip_nat_irc,ip_nat_ftp,ip_conntrack_irc,ip_conntrack_ftp,ipt_conntrack,iptable_nat

ip_tables              16512  11 ipt_TOS,ipt_LOG,ipt_REJECT,ipt_pkttype,ipt_state,ipt_MASQUERADE,ipt_multiport,ipt_conntrack,iptable_filter,iptable_mangle,iptable_nat

ppp_synctty             7680  0 

ppp_async               9984  0 

ppp_generic            26516  2 ppp_synctty,ppp_async

slhc                    6912  1 ppp_generic

--hackhack---
```

----------

## Dennis_3110

Hm Linux is mir da zu hoch! Mein Cousin kommt heute und dann macht der mir das! Mit dem hatte ich des gentoo auch installiert! Denke eure Hilfe wird ihm das ganze erleichtern! Der hat auch nen Router von daher brauchen wir wohl eure Hilfe.

Ich sag dann bescheid obs geklappt hat! Er bekommt des bestimmt hin die Module manuel laden zu lassen!

//EDIT hatte ja selber alles veersucht soweit ich des schnalle aber da ich nun auch keinen RAT mehr weiß muss jemand anderes her   :Wink: 

----------

